# Hervey Bay/Big Woody Island - 19-09-06



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

hi guys,

forecast is pretty good. SE winds 10 - 15 and a falling tide all morning.

I'm off to try my boat out in semi-open waters tomorrow. 

Will be heading off from Urangan Boat harbour around 0630, paddle across to Round Island then troll HBs all over the reef system between Round & Big Woody. Lunch on Big Woody & maybe a swim then do the same thing on the way home.

Wish me luck fellers. I'm more than a little nervous about this one.

Will post story and pics (hopefully) tomorrow night.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

That's a good paddle Mick, with those conditions it should be a great day on the water, hope you get onto some nice reefys out there.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

looking forward to the report - am sitting here in my office at 7:15 and am guessing (jealously) that your a couple of k's offshore with the pier in the background and your sites set firmly on the islands. Good luck with it.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks guys, had a blast - pinkies every where!! will post a report soon


----------

